# Spinning and a bit perplexed by yardage spun



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I finished my spinning of one 4 oz braid and plied it with itself. I did a first time fractal spin.....divided the braid and spun, divided the other half into thirds and spun. I really, really like how it came out.

Oh, my.......Here is my stupid thing.....I thought I spun two 4 oz braids and only now realized I spun one as described above. Had to actually change my paragraph above. Lol But my puzzle still applies so here it is........

After I wet and dried the skein, I did a measurement and a full circle around was 54 inches. Counted my rounds to 104 and came up with 5616 inches and divided by 36 and have 156 yards. That's actually when I realized I didn't spin the second braid. Dumb. When I was spinning, I spun very thin and it seems like I would never get all of it spun but I did. I plied thin with thin. Or, do I just think it is thin when really it isn't? How did I end up with only 156 yards? I am seeing that when some of you are spinning a braid or two, you are ending up with a huge yardage of 400 - 800 yards of yarn. I am getting nowhere near that. Should my initial spin be as thin as thread? How are you getting your spin to be fingering weight? I don't even know what to knit with only 156 yards. I will probably just spin the other braid and then make something. Any advice or suggestions? I actually was very proud of this spin and I still am but was hoping for around 450 yds and thought I would get that much.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Nice spin! What is the WPI, generally? WPI is wraps per inch. Looks like you have some thicker areas, which will make it more difficult to get a accurate WPI. Also those thicker areas will reduce yardage.

Still all in all lovely looking yarn. Let's see what others say.
Oh next time put a small ruler or a coin by the yarn, that will help use just what size yarn you spun.

Practice, practice. ????????????


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Mariaikole, in her post "it's done", got 670 from 8 oz of roving so I think your's is a bit thicker. Check your WRP as wordancer suggests.
I think your yarn is lovely and well spun.


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Your yarn is very pretty. Afraid I can't help you with the yardage issue. I tend to spin most roving on the thin side, having to make an effort to spin a thicker yarn.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I just did a calculation of the average yardage per ounce on the last 6 skeins I spun. 
On average, I get 85 yards for each ounce of fiber I spin. (Yardage to weight after spun)
Per the previous message, Mariaikole gets 84 yards per ounce. 
So, essentially she and I are spinning the same thickness.
It looks like you are spinning twice as thick as ours at 39 yards per ounce (156 yards divided by 4 oz.) I'm wondering if you weighed it after spun, sometimes there is a little waste for me.

It is the same concept as wordancer said above, I'm just explaining it a little differently. We get more wraps per inch. 

But, your spinning looks beautiful as it is!
It is probably closer to a sport weight or DK. If you want fingering, then just spin your singles thinner before plying a 2 ply yarn. 

You are spinning beautifully, just keep spinning!!


----------



## jenjoyo (Sep 21, 2011)

Could you please tell me what a "braid" is? Is that the same as a length of roving?


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

When I want to spin close to a fingering size yarn, I have to spin really thin singles. Remember, once the yarn is relaxed after wetting, it should poof out a bit, unless truly worsted spun, then not so much. I am always amazed at how the yarn will poof thicker. That is why, as with knitting a swatch, a practice spin, ply, and washing is essential if you have something in particular you need to spin for.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is a braid.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

If you have a sample piece of yarn that you already know the yardage of and keep it near (I tie mine to the wheel while spinning) for reference it is a good place to start so you know if you are spinning close to that thickness. Keep in mind your sample may be a 2 ply. This is why when spinning for others I ALWAYS request a sample piece of yarn that they want the new yarn to be the weight of so I am sure they are getting what they think they are getting. I do this for another reason as well.... Some people will say "sport weight" "fingering" and such but they may have a different definition of what exactly they have in mind as that weight. You spinning looks lovely! Some people prefer all the same thickness throughout and some love the thick / thinner parts as it "looks more homespun" to them. Just go with what you personally are happy with most of the time it all equals out in the end. By the way do you like spinning from braids? Personally, I hate it.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

wordancer said:


> Nice spin! What is the WPI, generally? WPI is wraps per inch. Looks like you have some thicker areas, which will make it more difficult to get a accurate WPI. Also those thicker areas will reduce yardage.
> 
> Still all in all lovely looking yarn. Let's see what others say.
> Oh next time put a small ruler or a coin by the yarn, that will help use just what size yarn you spun.
> ...


I didn't even think about WPI. Lol. I do have thicker areas and and I think it plumps with soaking so it obviously is not as thin as I thought. Practice is right. I will put something for comparison next time.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

nellig said:


> Mariaikole, in her post "it's done", got 670 from 8 oz of roving so I think your's is a bit thicker. Check your WRP as wordancer suggests.
> I think your yarn is lovely and well spun.


Thank you. I think I will make fingerless gloves which I wear all winter.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Goodshepfarm said:


> I just did a calculation of the average yardage per ounce on the last 6 skeins I spun.
> On average, I get 85 yards for each ounce of fiber I spin. (Yardage to weight after spun)
> Per the previous message, Mariaikole gets 84 yards per ounce.
> So, essentially she and I are spinning the same thickness.
> ...


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

BirchPoint said:


> When I want to spin close to a fingering size yarn, I have to spin really thin singles. Remember, once the yarn is relaxed after wetting, it should poof out a bit, unless truly worsted spun, then not so much. I am always amazed at how the yarn will poof thicker. That is why, as with knitting a swatch, a practice spin, ply, and washing is essential if you have something in particular you need to spin for.


You are so right....I am amazed at how much the yarn poofs after wetting it. Practice, practice, practice....that's my song.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

mama879 said:


> This is a braid.


How beautiful! I don't think you have enough, though. Lol lol


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

spinlouet said:


> If you have a sample piece of yarn that you already know the yardage of and keep it near (I tie mine to the wheel while spinning) for reference it is a good place to start so you know if you are spinning close to that thickness. Keep in mind your sample may be a 2 ply. This is why when spinning for others I ALWAYS request a sample piece of yarn that they want the new yarn to be the weight of so I am sure they are getting what they think they are getting. I do this for another reason as well.... Some people will say "sport weight" "fingering" and such but they may have a different definition of what exactly they have in mind as that weight. You spinning looks lovely! Some people prefer all the same thickness throughout and some love the thick / thinner parts as it "looks more homespun" to them. Just go with what you personally are happy with most of the time it all equals out in the end. By the way do you like spinning from braids? Personally, I hate it.


Thank you. I love the slight thicker spots and yes, I like spinning from a braid. Do you prefer batts or spin from carded fluff? I also have raw fleece from alpaca and love just pulling that out of the bag for a spin. I most definitely appreciate the suggestion of having a sample to see as I go. Thank you.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

it depends what I am spinning. Angora - just pull it off and go, Alpaca - either right from the fleece as you do or roving, Wool - roving or batts but sometimes while still in the grease, Cotton - right off the seed, Flax - love to spin it but my fingers get "pruney" after a while, lol. I do use my carder if I am blending fibers myself otherwise if I am purchasing fiber I prefer roving. I don't use my hand cards very often but do have them for those rare moments when something overtakes my thinking, lol. I do find the sample yarn to be priceless.



Cdambro said:


> Thank you. I love the slight thicker spots and yes, I like spinning from a braid. Do you prefer batts or spin from carded fluff? I also have raw fleece from alpaca and love just pulling that out of the bag for a spin. I most definitely appreciate the suggestion of having a sample to see as I go. Thank you.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

BirchPoint said:


> When I want to spin close to a fingering size yarn, I have to spin really thin singles. Remember, once the yarn is relaxed after wetting, it should poof out a bit, unless truly worsted spun, then not so much. I am always amazed at how the yarn will poof thicker. That is why, as with knitting a swatch, a practice spin, ply, and washing is essential if you have something in particular you need to spin for.


I just had a "duh" moment. I never thought of doing this. I will in the future! Thank you!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

spinlouet said:


> If you have a sample piece of yarn that you already know the yardage of and keep it near (I tie mine to the wheel while spinning) for reference it is a good place to start so you know if you are spinning close to that thickness. Keep in mind your sample may be a 2 ply. This is why when spinning for others I ALWAYS request a sample piece of yarn that they want the new yarn to be the weight of so I am sure they are getting what they think they are getting. I do this for another reason as well.... Some people will say "sport weight" "fingering" and such but they may have a different definition of what exactly they have in mind as that weight. You spinning looks lovely! Some people prefer all the same thickness throughout and some love the thick / thinner parts as it "looks more homespun" to them. Just go with what you personally are happy with most of the time it all equals out in the end. By the way do you like spinning from braids? Personally, I hate it.


Another great idea! I learn so much here! Much of it is common sense, which I thought I had!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> Another great idea! I learn so much here! Much of it is common sense, which I thought I had!


I keep this card on my lap whilst spinning and constantly check my thickness. Since I started doing this I've had great consistency.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

desireeross said:


> I keep this card on my lap whilst spinning and constantly check my thickness. Since I started doing this I've had great consistency.


If you wanted to spin lace weight, wouldn't you then have to spin even thinner than the chart shows to allow for the plying which increases thickness as well as soaking which poofs the yarn? I do like the chart you use....thanks.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> If you wanted to spin lace weight, wouldn't you then have to spin even thinner than the chart shows to allow for the plying which increases thickness as well as soaking which poofs the yarn? I do like the chart you use....thanks.


Yes you would need to spin thinner, but for me this is plenty thin. I've done a plied lace weight. Too thin for my liking. Once plied this'll be a fingering which is my aim


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I am reading this many moons after you posted it. I think your yarn is really beautiful. Did you make something from it? I'd love to see how it turned out. Mitts?


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

gardenpoet said:


> I am reading this many moons after you posted it. I think your yarn is really beautiful. Did you make something from it? I'd love to see how it turned out. Mitts?


Thank you. I haven't made anything yet. I think I am spinning much more than knitting and so I now have a stash of spun hanks waiting to be something. Lol. I really need to balance it out more but spinning is so fun.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Your yarn is lovely. Perfect yarn comes from the store. Yours is great just as it is.


----------

